

Google Chrome stores every password that you use, even in Incognito mode - esteer

I&#x27;m not sure if this is feature or a bug, but Chrome stores every password that you enter in it. Check your Keychain Access application on OS X to see every password that was synced to it by Google Chrome. Is this an expected behavior?
======
arunc
Firefox FTW.

------
seanr
[http://www.chromium.org/developers/design-documents/os-x-
pas...](http://www.chromium.org/developers/design-documents/os-x-password-
manager-keychain-integration)

[https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95606?hl=en-
GB](https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95606?hl=en-GB)

